# Exhaust fluid system failure



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

Just got an error on my truck. Exhaust fluid system failure, speed reduced to 50mph in 50 miles. Truck is a 2012 f-250 with 4000 miles. Just dropped off at dealer. Anybody have experience with this, what the heck?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

bad sensor


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Did it still have fluid in it? One of our company trucks would drink that **** like it was beer. The guy driving truck had to refill tank once a week until we had time to put it in the shop


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

I would also like to know if it had fluid in it


Sent from William's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

They generally give you a low message first, it's a bad sensor.


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

Def fluid filled 450 miles before I got this message


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> bad sensor


X2 on the sensor - the ONLY problem I have had so far was recently when a Check Engine Light (CEL) tripped, code was for Reductant Pump Sensor Low (P208C?). Seems to be a somewhat common problem of the sensor in the DEF tank - fixed in a day.

Apparently the DEF tank/pump/sensor supplier has had some issues - especially with the first run of parts, particularly with the sensor and when the sensor flakes out the whole system is viewed by the ECM as faulty. Reason behind it is if the DEF isn't doing its job the the DPF can clog and overheat the motor so it's a "protect the motor" defuel.

Take it in, should be a quick and easy fix and be sure to thank our wonderful EPA for mandating this **** where it's causing more problems than not. Can't wait to yank my DPF and DEF stuff off!


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

Truck already picked up from dealer, did a little update on the computer, said sensors are fine......well see how it goes. I've got 450 miles to drive back home on Monday so well see. I'll update Monday as to how it goes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishOnOne (Feb 29, 2012)

Lebber32 said:


> Truck already picked up from dealer, did a little update on the computer, said sensors are fine......well see how it goes. I've got 450 miles to drive back home on Monday so well see. I'll update Monday as to how it goes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like they performed a recalibration.


----------



## FishOnOne (Feb 29, 2012)

ReelWork said:


> X2 on the sensor - the ONLY problem I have had so far was recently when a Check Engine Light (CEL) tripped, code was for Reductant Pump Sensor Low (P208C?). Seems to be a somewhat common problem of the sensor in the DEF tank - fixed in a day.
> 
> Apparently the DEF tank/pump/sensor supplier has had some issues - especially with the first run of parts, particularly with the sensor and when the sensor flakes out the whole system is viewed by the ECM as faulty. Reason behind it is if the DEF isn't doing its job the the DPF can clog and overheat the motor so it's a "protect the motor" defuel.
> 
> Take it in, should be a quick and easy fix and be sure to thank our wonderful EPA for mandating this **** where it's causing more problems than not. Can't wait to yank my DPF and DEF stuff off!


DEF reduces Nox and has nothing to do with preventing the DPF from clogging!


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

That's exactly what he said they did, recalibration


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Lebber32 said:


> Truck already picked up from dealer, did a little update on the computer, said sensors are fine......well see how it goes. I've got 450 miles to drive back home on Monday so well see. I'll update Monday as to how it goes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same happened to me at 400miles! Paper plates and all. They said they checked it out and couldn't find anything. Bring it back if it does it again. It happened 3 days later on the way back from SA. Luling Buccees it went to idle on me. I limped it to the back of the lot and was on the phone with 1-800-ford and the message cleared. I drove it in the lot and down about a mile and kicked it on home no problem. I reroute the ford wrecker to pick it up from my house the next morning. They replaced the sensor that WAS A KNOWN ISSUE in many of the trucks that they should have replaced the first time. But they cheap azzed it and tried the computer reset/cal I was not happy. Needless to say I hate that service guy now, because he tried to blow smoke up my patoot about the whole thing. It will have to be something serious broke for me to take it back to that dealer for service work again! I hope you don't have any issues whatsoever with it. And make it back safe and sound. That is the only problem incident I have had with the truck.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

El Carnicero said:


> Same happened to me at 400miles! Paper plates and all. They said they checked it out and couldn't find anything. Bring it back if it does it again. It happened 3 days later on the way back from SA. Luling Buccees it went to idle on me. I limped it to the back of the lot and was on the phone with 1-800-ford and the message cleared. I drove it in the lot and down about a mile and kicked it on home no problem. I reroute the ford wrecker to pick it up from my house the next morning. They replaced the sensor that WAS A KNOWN ISSUE in many of the trucks that they should have replaced the first time. But they cheap azzed it and tried the computer reset/cal I was not happy. Needless to say I hate that service guy now, because he tried to blow smoke up my patoot about the whole thing. It will have to be something serious broke for me to take it back to that dealer for service work again! I hope you don't have any issues whatsoever with it. And make it back safe and sound. That is the only problem incident I have had with the truck.


Quick break down, no sensor in stock so they reset computer,


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

If you look at the procedures the techs follow, one of the first steps is typically to do a recalibration and clear the codes and release to customer - not replace. Really nothing more than a WAG for the dealer to see if it will fix/resolve the problem unless there is a hard code (failure).

Now from what I read on a few of the forums when mine went out, the recalibration is 50/50 on fixing the problem - especially on the 2011's which had the first and second runs of the sensor and pump assembly. Believe most of the 2012's have the newest version so if you have to take it in - chances are the dealer will replace with the most current one (which is a good thing). 

DPF related issues seem to be the root problem for the vast majority of issues with the 6.7.


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

Made it home today trouble free thank goodness......








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

Before anyone mentions the mpg I was hauling butt running 80-85. Not too bad of a trip. Norman Oklahoma to Pearland.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

17.6? Why that's a pretty decent number in my book. I find that mine likes to run in the 80 MPH for the best economy and I'm perfectly happy with 18 MPG on the highway. Best has been on a trip to Dallas where I got 19.6 there and 19.2 on the way back. 

Typically see 17.5-18 driving average of 80-85. Daily driving is 16.5...


Still thinking this truck will pretty easily achieve 21-22 MPG with a DPF delete and EGR blocked off.


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

Reason I made the comment is that my commute to and from work is pearland to lake Jackson so about 35 miles straight on 288. Pretty typical for me to get 19-20 mpg but I'm cruising 65-70


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

my 2011 check engine light came, it shot a code dealing with my exhaust fluid system. Once I took it in it was determined that my exhaust fluid pump had failed. Dealer replaced under warranty. My truck had 47K miles


----------



## Tquick (Nov 19, 2010)

2011 w/ 160k on it so far and I work this truck to death. The best truck ive ever owned and ive had 3/4 ton dodges and chevys in the past. Only things ive done to mine were adding a 60 gallon gravity feed tank (26 gallon stock tank doesnt cut it for me) and a set of air bags w/ onboard compressor. Also added a 4" lift w/ 36" tires and 20" wheels. Ill be buying another one in the next month only thing I will do different is buy a lwb.


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

Tquick said:


> 2011 w/ 160k on it so far and I work this truck to death. The best truck ive ever owned and ive had 3/4 ton dodges and chevys in the past. Only things ive done to mine were adding a 60 gallon gravity feed tank (26 gallon stock tank doesnt cut it for me) and a set of air bags w/ onboard compressor. Also added a 4" lift w/ 36" tires and 20" wheels. Ill be buying another one in the next month only thing I will do different is buy a lwb.


That's good to know. Hope mine goes as good as yours, I love this truck so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

